# 1996 Maxima Rear Speakers



## CarpeD1em500 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys...

My girl's 96 Maxima just blew out her back speakers, so I bought her a set to replace them. Only problem is that I can't seem to figure out how to do it...

I tried pushing up some grey pins under the trunk...didn't seem to do anything.

Also thought I could just pry the speaker grills off and do it that way...but that didn't seem to work either.

So now I come to ask for some help.

How do I go about getting to those speakers? Someone mentioned that I gotta rip the back seats out, but I figured theres gotta be an easier way, no?

Just asking for a little walkthrough, maybe a link or two with some pix, thats all.

Thanks a lot!

-Mike


----------



## polarismajor (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey u must be lucky,

2 Hrs ago I experienced the same thing.
Unfortunately u have to go through the abck seat. For sure. remember to take off screws,....especially toward the middle of the back side of the rear seat- tricky yet doable. then only u can lift the platform of the speakers so as to unscrew them. No need for the trunk.

good luck.


----------

